# Milescraft blade changer



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting. Can you lift the blade out of the saw with this tool and avoid handling the sharp blade directly with your hands? Does this work if you have a stabilizer on your saw blade?


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

For a blade changer I would also like to see it cover at least half of the blade. When changing blade I always need to be super careful to not ding the carbied teeth on the iron top as I pull it out, as even then it still happens from time to time. Would be nice if a blade changer can prevent that.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

It covers the entire blade no teeth are exposed except the ones in the saw. 
You cant lift it out without toughing it but using this lowers the chance that you can slip and cut your hand or that the blade gets messed up. I am not sure if it works with a stabilizer


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

If the teeth 'in the saw' are exposed, then it doesn't cover the whole blade.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Im talking about the teeth under the table


----------

